# Ok, EMSA are these guys a good company?



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Hey there everyone. 
New to this site, so I apologize if im asking about this company and there is already a thread about it.. I couldn't find them or figure out how to search for them.
 (to skip the intro scroll to LONG STORY SHORT)

I am a rather new medic. As of now working in the field for 6 months. But I work in a secondary low, low volume private company and although I enjoy the title and getting into a somewhat ALS company, I feel like my ALS skills are die-ing.. 

So one day after working a str8 48hr shift with only running one call, literally, I got pissed and the first day off I applied for 6-8 ALS companies... the deal is though they were outta state. 
I live and work in Cali, outta all the job apps I put out I got a few offers but of course all wanted to have me come out and test.. I really couldn't afford to do that for all. 

LONG STORY SHORT: EMSA Tulsa has sent me a job offer letter and they want me to come out there and start their academy June 3, reaaaal soon. SO I am doing my best to research this company. 

Does anyone work there or know anyone who works there? If anyone has any opinions or tips/ advice, comments or concerns, I would be grateful! 

Thanx


----------



## STXmedic (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic worked EMSA. He's got plenty of good things to say about them...


----------



## xrsm002 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know much about them but they are a legit company in Oklahoma, and I saw they were hiring and had hiring bonuses I believe for medics.


----------



## chaz90 (May 16, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=35387

See page 2 for an extensive post by Rocket.


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

xrsm002 said:


> I don't know much about them but they are a legit company in Oklahoma, and I saw they were hiring and had hiring bonuses I believe for medics.



... Hiring bonuses???? wow I guess I need to ask about them. Sure would help me with my insanely long drive.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

I will post something here today, just saw Star Trek and need to YELL AT HOW AEESOME IT WAS!


----------



## shfd739 (May 16, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Rocketmedic worked EMSA. He's got plenty of good things to say about them...



Bringing teh funnies :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979 and future readers;

EMSA (the Emergency Medical Services Authority of Oklahoma City/Tulsa), is, at its core, a third-service EMS agency. EMSA is technically a nonprofit corporation that is overseen by a board of directors and survives with a water-bill subscription program called TotalCare and billing for services. EMSA covers something like 3 million people at any one time between Tulsa and Oklahoma City and is the primary 911 response agency for all medical calls within its service area (Oklahoma County, Eastern Canadian County, parts of Cleveland County, Tulsa County and other fringe areas up there). As the EMSA is government-funded, the trucks are all relatively new (the oldest ones down here are 2008) and the equipment is top-notch, albeit lacking some cool things like LUCAS. To serve its population base, EMSA practices system-status management with a variety of shifts between its Eastern and Western (Tulsa and OKC) divisions. As an EMSA medic, you are the medical- so Californians and R/M Colorado, we do not have to wait for, care about or listen to fire medics. These are _our_ patients. OKC and Tulsa have identical protocols (PM me, I can forward a digital copy to you).

Operationally, you are an employee of Paramedics Plus, the paramedic-staffing arm of East Texas Medical Center in Tyler, TX. As a P+ employee, you can transfer within the company to a place of greater need. EMSA does not advertise this affiliation, but it's not denied either- most people assume we are government employees. Paramedics Plus and EMSA have a fairly close relationship. Tulsa has been a Paramedics Plus stronghold for nearly twenty years, OKC was acquired from AMR in the early 2000s. Functionally, this means that you can work on either end of the turnpike with no transition needed. 

Our pay is about area-average, maybe area-average plus. As a Step 2 paramedic, I make $15.36/hour on a 48-hour schedule. Tulsa medics make more, but are on a sweet 42-hour rotating 3/4 schedule that keeps them at the same annual rates (a 15% raise across the board there). Western Division is unionized, Eastern is not. Western is currently still on a 48-hour 4-on 3-off schedule, but is negotiating with the union to implement the rotation here. Overtime is steadily available. Functionally, you can expect to make around $40-43k/year here. We also have bonuses for critical-need OT shifts, which means that some of your overtime could potentially be $30 or $40/hour. 

American Medical Response and Paramedics Plus are in a bidding war for EMSA, with no clear winner to be announced until October. There is also a city buyout option a la MAST or REMSA. Field employees are safe. 

What's it like to work for EMSA (in all honesty)? That's a great question. I left EMSA several weeks ago and came running back (just waiting on my drug test results to come back in so I can hop on a truck and go out), did a lot of self-inspection and growing up and gained a little outside perspective.

EMSA is a system moreso than a lot of other places and relies upon relatively strict assignments and structures to ensure smooth function and appropriate patient care. As a paramedic, you will tech everything in the EMSA system, your partner (although important) is primarily a driver. Dual-medic trucks do exist and are pleasant, but plan on attending every patient. We do a lot of post moves every night and average between 6 and 10 calls/night per crew in the Western Division, 90% 911. We do some IFT, primarily ER to ER, but that's rare. On most occasions, the system is able to send help if needed- so your thirty-patient calls are not rural nightmares, but ten or so ambulances will arrive rapidly. Medically, we are fairly aggressive and progressive in some areas, nearly retro in others. A few months ago, as a brand-new full-time medic, I got butthurt that I was being looked at for providing what I thought was appropriate care. In hindsight, I should have exercised more discretion in use of pain meds (that's not to say I was wrong, but I was probably a little overzealous). We are often accused of being protocol-driven, with some justification- we literally have a protocol for almost everything, including some things that you can realistically expect to see once or so a year. That accusation is actually the inverse of what I thought- my week at REACT showed me that we, as paramedics, are far _more_ trusted in the EMSA system than we were in the REACT model in terms of actual patient care. EMSA's ideal is to make good medical care a matter of drill reinforced by thought, whereas other services tend to try and model thought into drill. I think both are valid approaches when the paramedic can remember both are needed. As opposed to a smaller service, we can actually stay on-scene and help patients when appropriate. I knew REACT wasn't for me when we did a diabetic wakeup in the truck 'because we can't take the time to wait on-scene with her, so we transport". At EMSA, we can be paramedics, not AEMT+.

Our service area and customer base is pretty diverse. OKC has a knife and gun club, every ethnicity (I ran a Cambodian patient a few months back), and plenty of hospitals, treatment options, crime and slums literally next to mansions. It is nothing like the nearly 100% homogenous groups I grew up with in California (out in the desert). 

EMSA's medical director, Dr. Goodloe, does a lot of research and likes to publish, which means that we have a pretty wide scope of effective practice and a reasonable amount of freedom. BiPAP on trucks, mag sulfate for asthma, tourniquets, TXA...we are pretty high-speed in some areas, far moreso than the general area. Considering that one of my REACT co-workers told me that "tourniquets guarantee amputation" and wholeheartedly believed it, I'd rather live in EMSA's area should I need EMS. As far as pain management goes, it's pretty conservative, but I have learned to adjust my practice for that. We do not currently have true RSI, but we can facilitate intubations with etomidate and versed. We are also a fairly progressive service in that we don't crucify you for using supraglottics like the King LT, aids like bougies or even making small mistakes. The grass is definitely greener in the Oklahoma region at EMSA than other places IMO. EMSA may be the Borg, but better the Borg than some crappy Firefly rejects. Oklahoma (and everywhere else, I presume) is cursed with an abundance of pro-volunteer, Ricky Rescue, Hillbilly EMS-type providers. EMSA is trying to change that, and does legitimately hold itself to a higher standard than other places. Look at the cots- an EMSA crew generally lugs both bags and the monitor to the patient; REACT is lucky to take the monitor and generally leaves the bag in the truck. Yes, EMSA is some harder work, but it pays off. Ever have to mega-mover someone downstairs instead of a stairchair because "we need to get done with this one fast"? Not at EMSA. 

We are a Physio LP-15/Impact 731 vent/IV pump (Tulsa)/Zoll Rescuenet/Ford F450 ambulance company. All trucks are identically-configured AEV ambulances. Broken equipment is immediately replaced.

All in all, I love being an EMSA Paramedic. The flaws in the system are the Iron Schedule and the posting- it's great to get out of the truck and relax, but we are honestly generally fairly busy. I can check out my truck, do my job and help people  for eleven or twelve hours, drop it off to get restocked and deep-cleaned, and go home. I realistically expect to see 1-2 ALS patients a night. I don't have to be a firefighter's taxi service. After leaving the flock for a few days, I realized that what I thought were complaints were really just immature *****ing and that the best option I had was to return to EMSA and adapt to the company's way of doing things. I won't lie to you and claim that there isn't a game, Kool-Aid or some griping, but that's normal anywhere. I have learned that the secret to success here is to play the game with a smile on your face, lightly sip the Kool-Aid and don't worry about the little things, because it does most definitely get worse in other places. If you want to do this professionally, I am learning, that is the best advise possible no matter where you work. I don't yet know if EMSA will be a career place, but after my indiscretion in leaving, the grass is greenest locally here. It's going to take a drastically better-compensated offer to get me to move again, and that's years away.

Come on over from California, brother. It's a good place and I think you'll really like it. I know I do. Oklahoma's a bit...different, but not in a bad way. The Duck Dynasty lookalikes are not all we have, and even they have 4G, WiFi, college and such. If you're married, the job market here is pretty diverse and easy to get hired into pretty much anything. Taxes are lower, turnpikes are annoying and votes go Republican. 

PM me if you have any questions. (Also, if you're thinking about EMSA, PM me- I want recruiter bonuses lol!)

Starcare drone monitor, if you happen upon this, this drone is functional and happy!


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Thanx Rocketmedic. I know it sorta crazy going all this way for a medic job but California is hella' flooded with medics. I've been thinking about leaving Cali anyway to try and go somewhere affordable. 
No offence but Oklahoma isn't my first choice (tornado's and lack of ocean and all) but I am more looking to cut my teeth and gain some good 911 experience. I also like how they have a 5 week academy prior to starting. 
Most places in Cali give you a 3 day orientation then have you do a 5 call right out the gate. Also the county protocols can vary quit a bit here. 

well looking forward to what you have to say.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Thanx Rocketmedic. I know it sorta crazy going all this way for a medic job but California is hella' flooded with medics. I've been thinking about leaving Cali anyway to try and go somewhere affordable.
> No offence but Oklahoma isn't my first choice (tornado's and lack of ocean and all) but I am more looking to cut my teeth and gain some good 911 experience. I also like how they have a 5 week academy prior to starting.
> Most places in Cali give you a 3 day orientation then have you do a 5 call right out the gate. Also the county protocols can vary quit a bit here.
> 
> well looking forward to what you have to say.



Oklahoma's actually got a lot of lakes, rivers and forests. Where are you coming from?


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> 1979 and future readers;
> 
> EMSA (the Emergency Medical Services Authority of Oklahoma City/Tulsa), is, at its core, a third-service EMS agency. EMSA is technically a nonprofit corporation that is overseen by a board of directors and survives with a water-bill subscription program called TotalCare and billing for services. EMSA covers something like 3 million people at any one time between Tulsa and Oklahoma City and is the primary 911 response agency for all medical calls within its service area (Oklahoma County, Eastern Canadian County, parts of Cleveland County, Tulsa County and other fringe areas up there). As the EMSA is government-funded, the trucks are all relatively new (the oldest ones down here are 2008) and the equipment is top-notch, albeit lacking some cool things like LUCAS. To serve its population base, EMSA practices system-status management with a variety of shifts between its Eastern and Western (Tulsa and OKC) divisions. As an EMSA medic, you are the medical- so Californians and R/M Colorado, we do not have to wait for, care about or listen to fire medics. These are _our_ patients. OKC and Tulsa have identical protocols (PM me, I can forward a digital copy to you).
> 
> ...



Looks like I posted my last reply to soon. 
THANK YOU ROCKETMEDIC. This is the info I have been searching for. 

oh and i think I have 2 more post b4 I can PM you. I'll work on that and I'll use you for reference. cheers


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

I live in the Bay Area, SF/Oakland area.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Looks like I posted my last reply to soon.
> THANK YOU ROCKETMEDIC. This is the info I have been searching for.
> 
> oh and i think I have 2 more post b4 I can PM you. I'll work on that and I'll use you for reference. cheers



Oh, please do. Say "I was convinced to accept this position by my good friend (RM, I'll PM you my name) and money will rain from the heavens lol.

In all honesty, unless you're working in Kern County or Way Out Norcal, EMSA's better than anything you'll find there.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> I live in the Bay Area, SF/Oakland area.



Well, your options there are Rural/Metro Santa Clara, Paramedics Plus Oakland (questionable, their contract is in interesting times), King American, AMR, SFFD and a few transfer services. AMR is in Central California (Tulare/Visalia) along with a few other companies. American Ambulance in Fresno, Hall in Bakersfield, AMR in the Mojave...that's pretty much it for decent EMS in Central or South California. Norcal has the folks that cover Merced, Modesto, Santa Rosa...that's about it. REMSA in Reno is hiring I think (Robb would know more). AMR Las Vegas/Medicwest is an option too. Arizona...well, Southwest and PMT are primarily IFT from what I know. New Mexico has Albuquerque Ambulance and AMR Southern New Mexico (not bad). Colorado has AMR, R/M and a few others.

EMSA hires new people, pays all licensing fees, refreshes your -P with the academy and pays to move you. It's not bad at all. (took some time to realize that).


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

You did what to who for how
Many jellybeans?


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Well, your options there are Rural/Metro Santa Clara, Paramedics Plus Oakland (questionable, their contract is in interesting times), King American, AMR, SFFD and a few transfer services. AMR is in Central California (Tulare/Visalia) along with a few other companies. American Ambulance in Fresno, Hall in Bakersfield, AMR in the Mojave...that's pretty much it for decent EMS in Central or South California. Norcal has the folks that cover Merced, Modesto, Santa Rosa...that's about it. REMSA in Reno is hiring I think (Robb would know more). AMR Las Vegas/Medicwest is an option too. Arizona...well, Southwest and PMT are primarily IFT from what I know. New Mexico has Albuquerque Ambulance and AMR Southern New Mexico (not bad). Colorado has AMR, R/M and a few others.
> 
> EMSA hires new people, pays all licensing fees, refreshes your -P with the academy and pays to move you. It's not bad at all. (took some time to realize that).




yeah, I work for St Josephs ambu in Marin Co. We do 2ndary 911 for a small area in Marin (which is a miracle if they tone us out to anything... or anything real!-although I have gotten some decent calls, but waaaay far and few!!!) and primary for San Quentin Prison. (SQ is actually way less busy than anyone would think, and they have their own infirmary so it's not very often we get to do anything real exciting there or get a pt without a IV already started) And of course a ton of IFT. 
I have an app out with R/M, P+ and Medic Ambulance in Salono Co, none are hiring at the moment or anytime soon, that I know About, or for the past x amount of months I have had apps out! Cali is Hella' competitive and there are a ton of medic out here. 
I thought I read somewhere REMSA only hires medic with at least 1 year of busy 911 experience. Otherwise I hear REMSA is a totally legit company with great benis and really good protocols.
I did my internship in Fresno @ American Ambo and all the central Valley companies aren't that great to work for... low pay and if I was going to work out there I might as well go out to Tulsa, EMSA. 
I also talked to NM, they said, although they advertise for outsiders, they like to hire within (and they have em'), also they are looking for 1 year min of busy 911 experience. 
Arizona, not my thing. I hate the desert, but I would definitely consider LV (cuz they are busy and probably run some pretty interesting calls there) but I'm also in a time crunch and haven't applied there yet. 
I think Tulsa EMSA is pretty good considering my options, specially if they  pay all licensing fees, refreshes your -P with the academy and pays to move you. It's totally not bad deal at all. 
I figure you really gotta get in where you fit in and get the experience where you can. I came into EMS knowing I would probably move outta Cali with it. I love Cali but then again it would be rad to live somewhere I could fathom buying a house. 
Thanx to your reply RocketMedic I feel a whole lot better about coming out there. I'm gonna cal them right now and ask about the sign on bonus and see if they can put me up for the academy! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me about that. 
I will also drop you name as a reference but don't worry I won't throw you under the bus about the bonuses or anything like that. I'll just say I forgot to say you are the one who informed me about this position from this forum. 
Cheers


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> yeah, I work for St Josephs ambu in Marin Co. We do 2ndary 911 for a small area in Marin (which is a miracle if they tone us out to anything... or anything real!-although I have gotten some decent calls, but waaaay far and few!!!) and primary for San Quentin Prison. (SQ is actually way less busy than anyone would think, and they have their own infirmary so it's not very often we get to do anything real exciting there or get a pt without a IV already started) And of course a ton of IFT.
> I have an app out with R/M, P+ and Medic Ambulance in Salono Co, none are hiring at the moment or anytime soon, that I know About, or for the past x amount of months I have had apps out! Cali is Hella' competitive and there are a ton of medic out here.
> I thought I read somewhere REMSA only hires medic with at least 1 year of busy 911 experience. Otherwise I hear REMSA is a totally legit company with great benis and really good protocols.
> I did my internship in Fresno @ American Ambo and all the central Valley companies aren't that great to work for... low pay and if I was going to work out there I might as well go out to Tulsa, EMSA.
> ...



Lol thanks. Im from CA myself, Texas by way of the Army, OK for EMSA. It is no exaggeration to say a house of decent quality and size is $80k here. My three year old 1400 sq ft 2 br 2 ba apartment in a nice suburb is 780 a month, total bills 900/month. 

A new home 3br 2 ba is maybe 120-130k.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> yeah, I work for St Josephs ambu in Marin Co. We do 2ndary 911 for a small area in Marin (which is a miracle if they tone us out to anything... or anything real!-although I have gotten some decent calls, but waaaay far and few!!!) and primary for San Quentin Prison. (SQ is actually way less busy than anyone would think, and they have their own infirmary so it's not very often we get to do anything real exciting there or get a pt without a IV already started) And of course a ton of IFT.
> I have an app out with R/M, P+ and Medic Ambulance in Salono Co, none are hiring at the moment or anytime soon, that I know About, or for the past x amount of months I have had apps out! Cali is Hella' competitive and there are a ton of medic out here.
> I thought I read somewhere REMSA only hires medic with at least 1 year of busy 911 experience. Otherwise I hear REMSA is a totally legit company with great benis and really good protocols.
> I did my internship in Fresno @ American Ambo and all the central Valley companies aren't that great to work for... low pay and if I was going to work out there I might as well go out to Tulsa, EMSA.
> ...



NM is odd. AMR will take new medics and does 911 for Las Cruces and Alamogordo. Albuquerque Ambulance will but has an extensive testing process that eventually means Fire Paramedic Sidekick. Nuts to that.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

REMSA will hire you without medic experience.

If you've got EMT experience you can go straight to a medic FTO no questions asked. If you have none they may make you work as an I for ~6 months before letting you promote to medic but I've heard they've hired plenty of brand new people with no experience as medics. Without any experience it's a steep leaning curve but definitely doable. It's the scene management they fail people on most of the time rather than clinical stuff.

They're understaffed pretty bad right now from what I hear.

Riggs Ambulance in Merced is a cool company.

MedicWest or AMR LV are both good operations as well.


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Lol thanks. Im from CA myself, Texas by way of the Army, OK for EMSA. It is no exaggeration to say a house of decent quality and size is $80k here. My three year old 1400 sq ft 2 br 2 ba apartment in a nice suburb is 780 a month, total bills 900/month.
> 
> A new home 3br 2 ba is maybe 120-130k.




yup, I did some reg work out in TX for an old job I had... I remember see houses that out there went for 80-100k that out in Cali go for at least a million if not more. California housing is nut. but only if you have ever left CA you would know that. Born and raised, b4 I ventured out I just thought that's how much houses went for. 
got them protocols, thanx for the email. gonna print them up today and start going over them ASAP. 
Do you have any tips for a new guy to get down before entering the EMSA system???


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> REMSA will hire you without medic experience.
> 
> If you've got EMT experience you can go straight to a medic FTO no questions asked. If you have none they may make you work as an I for ~6 months before letting you promote to medic but I've heard they've hired plenty of brand new people with no experience as medics. Without any experience it's a steep leaning curve but definitely doable. It's the scene management they fail people on most of the time rather than clinical stuff.
> 
> ...


  ...you don't say.... ? hmmm 
Does REMSA do a academy or is it just orientation then a 5 call???


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> ...you don't say.... ? hmmm
> Does REMSA do a academy or is it just orientation then a 5 call???



I don't know what a 5 call is.

You do a 3 day orientation, a 5 day classroom academy and then 6 weeks with a field training officer. It's called a TAP (Temporary Authorized Paramedic). It consists of the 6 week FTO time, 3 protocol tests, a med math test, two practice scenarios and two testing scenarios (one pedi, one adult). 

The system there is too high volume and complex to just throw you too the wolves. Biggest thing they do ambulance alternative transports or "ATAs" (ETOH recovery, psych hospital, urgent cares, all triaged at the medic's discretion for the most part).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 16, 2013)

It's really getting annoying how nobody ever mentions AMR-Victorville. We exist out there people and we are part of ICEMA, which has amazing protocols. Our two trauma centers are Loma Linda and Arrowhead Regional....two of the best hospitals in the nation.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> yup, I did some reg work out in TX for an old job I had... I remember see houses that out there went for 80-100k that out in Cali go for at least a million if not more. California housing is nut. but only if you have ever left CA you would know that. Born and raised, b4 I ventured out I just thought that's how much houses went for.
> got them protocols, thanx for the email. gonna print them up today and start going over them ASAP.
> Do you have any tips for a new guy to get down before entering the EMSA system???



sip the kool aid, smile and nod, do exactly what youre shown in academy. Tulsa has a good staff. Just toe the party line fo FTO, dont be afraid to ask for a change if you and your first one dont get along. Joshua Choate is a great guy.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> It's really getting annoying how nobody ever mentions AMR-Victorville. We exist out there people and we are part of ICEMA, which has amazing protocols. Our two trauma centers are Loma Linda and Arrowhead Regional....two of the best hospitals in the nation.


 I totally gave AMR a shoutout, AMR Mojave.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I totally gave AMR a shoutout, AMR Mojave.



I stand corrected


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Robb said:


> I don't know what a 5 call is.
> 
> You do a 3 day orientation, a 5 day classroom academy and then 6 weeks with a field training officer. It's called a TAP (Temporary Authorized Paramedic). It consists of the 6 week FTO time, 3 protocol tests, a med math test, two practice scenarios and two testing scenarios (one pedi, one adult).
> 
> The system there is too high volume and complex to just throw you too the wolves. Biggest thing they do ambulance alternative transports or "ATAs" (ETOH recovery, psych hospital, urgent cares, all triaged at the medic's discretion for the most part).



Cool, 
Yeah a "5 call" is when a company kinda throws you to the wolves, i guess. You do a orientation then FTO time but you gotta do "5 or 10" different ALS calls on your own to prove you can run on your own, kinda thing. 

I just applied. But like I said before. I'm really on a time crunch. I work tomorrow, I do a srt8 48 Fri/Sat. and if I am to take the EMSA spot I gotta be there June 3... that being said I got to give my 2 weeks tomorrow. Then some how figure out how the hell to get out to Tulsa. and all that... madness. frak


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 16, 2013)

Unfortunately it's not a quick process. 

Fair warning, the entrance test is a tough one.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Cool,
> Yeah a "5 call" is when a company kinda throws you to the wolves, i guess. You do a orientation then FTO time but you gotta do "5 or 10" different ALS calls on your own to prove you can run on your own, kinda thing.
> 
> I just applied. But like I said before. I'm really on a time crunch. I work tomorrow, I do a srt8 48 Fri/Sat. and if I am to take the EMSA spot I gotta be there June 3... that being said I got to give my 2 weeks tomorrow. Then some how figure out how the hell to get out to Tulsa. and all that... madness. frak



Its a 2-day drive from California. Family?


----------



## 1979nd (May 16, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Its a 2-day drive from California. Family?



Yup,  my lady and my dog.  But she and my pooch are going to come out after I settle in a bit.  Like after I get through the academy and know where to live and all that.  
I don't want any distractions and she's gotta wrap things up here.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2013)

You can claim relocation in pieces if you want. If you're going to work in Tulsa, live in Jenks, Bixby, Sand Springs, Broken Arrow or Owasso. Tulsa has good and bad areas. North Tulsa is like Downtown Oakland.


----------



## Eli (May 17, 2013)

My wife and I worked at EMSA a little over 10 years ago, not long after PP took over from AMR. I have a great friend who moved to the midwest from the LA area. Based on his experiences Oklahoma would be a bit of a culture shock... just a bit. 

The pays sounds low, but the cost of living is also low. I went there from KC. I loved OKC. The people are nice, the ghetto factor is low, & did I mention the people are nice. Unfortunately for me, Oklahoma didn't love me. I was horribly allergic to something there and spent a lot of time wheezing and sputtering. (I'm not an asthmatic person). The worst I could say about the life in that area was there weren't any Quik Trip's and there's not a lot of eye candy in the lady dept. [ No biggie if you're already married.   ] Expect y'all and all-y'all to become part of your vocabulary. And the shift that starts at 17:00 is NOT the 1700 car. It's the 1700 truck. 

Work-wise, both their protocols and KC's were born from the same authors. Over time where KC's evolved to say "consider", OKC's said thou shalt. They were much more regimented but not to an extreme. I had a lot of field experience and still got a lot out of their academy. I learned to some things better than I had been doing.

Listening to Rocket it sounds as though things haven't changed too much.


Best of luck!


----------



## RocketMedic (May 17, 2013)

Eli said:


> My wife and I worked at EMSA a little over 10 years ago, not long after PP took over from AMR. I have a great friend who moved to the midwest from the LA area. Based on his experiences Oklahoma would be a bit of a culture shock... just a bit.
> 
> The pays sounds low, but the cost of living is also low. I went there from KC. I loved OKC. The people are nice, the ghetto factor is low, & did I mention the people are nice. Unfortunately for me, Oklahoma didn't love me. I was horribly allergic to something there and spent a lot of time wheezing and sputtering. (I'm not an asthmatic person). The worst I could say about the life in that area was there weren't any Quik Trip's and there's not a lot of eye candy in the lady dept. [ No biggie if you're already married.   ] Expect y'all and all-y'all to become part of your vocabulary. And the shift that starts at 17:00 is NOT the 1700 car. It's the 1700 truck.
> 
> ...



"Do what?" and every. single. person. here. abbreviates. my. name. to. Robby. Its really freaking annoying! (Ex used to do it, seems like all white girls have the same tone of voice. Probably a regional thing).


----------



## Mellowdnb (Jun 14, 2013)

Ask yourself "Can this company/service support my hobbies?" "Can this state support my hobbies?" 

 No matter what service you work for there will always be things you don't like. There will always be people who don't see eye to eye with you.

 I left because I was depressed in OKC. Why? 

 I realized I am, and always will be, a nature lover at heart. I feel at peace around snow capped Mountains, red canyons, desert landscapes, pine and ponderosa forests.
None of that was in OKC. What drew me to OKC was 911 experience.

 I saw an elitist attitude at EMSA OKC. People would  treat the FFs with little respect. They would talk crap about them behind there back. I never was one who believed in the Hospital VS EMS attitude. I saw a lot of that at EMSA OKC. Team work is something I strongly believe in. I didn't see that there. 

 The pay is so so. 15.00 and hour with overtime. In order to receive the sign on bonus, you need to sign a 2 year contract. If you leave or get laid off you have to pay it all back. I didn't sign it. Why? I didn't want to feel like I was stuck there if I signed it.

 I moved to Arizona and I love it. I can snowboard, ski, hike, rock climb, trail run or relax on the Lake Havasu beach. I'm close to Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico and Utah. Some of the most beautiful skies are in that region. Lots of people have a laid back attitude and are nature lovers.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 14, 2013)

Mellowdnb said:


> Ask yourself "Can this company/service support my hobbies?" "Can this state support my hobbies?"
> 
> No matter what service you work for there will always be things you don't like. There will always be people who don't see eye to eye with you.
> 
> ...



I also miss the desert, but Im having fun here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 15, 2013)

Mellowdnb said:


> Ask yourself "Can this company/service support my hobbies?" "Can this state support my hobbies?"
> 
> No matter what service you work for there will always be things you don't like. There will always be people who don't see eye to eye with you.
> 
> ...


Where did you move to?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 26, 2013)

Update: Paramedics Plus, as of 1 November, will no longer be the personnel contractor, that will shift to American Medical Response.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Update: Paramedics Plus, as of 1 November, will no longer be the personnel contractor, that will shift to American Medical Response.


Here is a good article on the subject.


----------



## AceThunderstone (Jul 27, 2013)

> Update: Paramedics Plus, as of 1 November, will no longer be the personnel contractor, that will shift to American Medical Response.



Not looking forward to it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

Per the Town Hall meeting with AMR, they're going to look at hiring again soon.

1979, how are you liking Tulsa?


----------



## 1979nd (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40..

So far I like it here... thanx for you detailed info about this place and the differences from Cali to mid west...Although I do miss the beach/ocean and surfing... I figure I can always move back in time to a surf friendly area. 
The experience here is great. In the 2 weeks I have been cleared and running on my own without the hand holding, it's been worth it!
Living here is affordable to say the least. My girl finally moved on out here, now she's about ready to look for work and buy a car and all that. Thinking about getting a Jeep so we can use it as a toy on days off and go mudding and what ever else the "country" offers to do out in the sicks. hahaha
At first I was sorta pissed off about AMR buying out P+. I honestly was stoked to work for P+ the more I learned about them. Seemed like a real encouraging work culture. I have never worked for AMR but for all the people I know who works/ed for AMR it has always seemed as the employee is treated as a number and not as a valued entity. I guess we all will find out how that turns out. I figured at least now I won't be binded to a 3 year contract anymore. I'll have gotten 1/2 of the sign on bonus they promised me... well it actually turns out it cost me nothing but time to come out here and $2500 on my next pay check for clearing.... the other 10k I say good bye to... but like I said, I am not binded to be locked in for 3 years.
So far this place, Tulsa, has been kind. Livin is waaaay cheaper than SF, ppl aren't as culturally divers, but so far it's been good getting out of Cali for a minute.
EMSA has all the new toys and trucks, most the ppl I have worked with know what to do, some EMT's are clueless but I guess that'S everywhere. 

Hey Rocket, did you get your recommendation bonus? I hope you did cuz if it weren't for you buddy I would have not come out here all this way!!!!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 8, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Rocketmedic40..
> 
> So far I like it here... thanx for you detailed info about this place and the differences from Cali to mid west...Although I do miss the beach/ocean and surfing... I figure I can always move back in time to a surf friendly area.
> The experience here is great. In the 2 weeks I have been cleared and running on my own without the hand holding, it's been worth it!
> ...



Not yet I need your name to drop to Joanne on my end- can you PM it to me?

I really don't think much is going to change, brother. The trust is too heavily regulated to get AMR-ized, and they will gain very little from upsetting the machine. On our level, everything will remain the same. At the end of the day, we are ALS 911 paramedics in a system that allows us to really be paramedics, with decent protocols, decent gear and a brand name people trust. Despite all the union and management waves, I make a decent living, go to school and have never regretted being a paramedic here. 

Looking at the medics in other places without autonomy or adequate equipment, antique protocols and horrific pay makes me glad to be an EMSA medic. This is an EMS service, not an ambulance service. There is a difference.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Not yet I need your name to drop to Joanne on my end- can you PM it to me?
> 
> I really don't think much is going to change, brother. The trust is too heavily regulated to get AMR-ized, and they will gain very little from upsetting the machine. On our level, everything will remain the same. At the end of the day, we are ALS 911 paramedics in a system that allows us to really be paramedics, with decent protocols, decent gear and a brand name people trust. Despite all the union and management waves, I make a decent living, go to school and have never regretted being a paramedic here.
> 
> Looking at the medics in other places without autonomy or adequate equipment, antique protocols and horrific pay makes me glad to be an EMSA medic. This is an EMS service, not an ambulance service. There is a difference.



Drinking the kool-aid now eh?


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Drinking the kool-aid now eh?



I have grown up some, and the Kool-Aid isnt half bad.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I have grown up some, and the Kool-Aid isnt half bad.



What flavor?


----------



## Wheel (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I have grown up some, and the Kool-Aid isnt half bad.



Well that's great. I'm glad you stuck it out and made it work for you.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> What flavor?



Icy Blueberry Blast Riptide Rush.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 9, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Well that's great. I'm glad you stuck it out and made it work for you.



Same here.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2013)

For anyone who is interested, here are our protocols.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Byi6GM4z1GdabzdSaXh6bTNzSzQ&usp=sharing

Look for "EMSA Oklahoma Protocols", some of the smaller files are inserts and modifications. Messy, I know, but I am lazy lol.


----------



## BasicBek (Aug 18, 2013)

AceThunderstone said:


> Not looking forward to it.



Me either really.


----------



## BasicBek (Aug 18, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Rocketmedic40..
> 
> So far I like it here... thanx for you detailed info about this place and the differences from Cali to mid west...Although I do miss the beach/ocean and surfing... I figure I can always move back in time to a surf friendly area.
> The experience here is great. In the 2 weeks I have been cleared and running on my own without the hand holding, it's been worth it!
> ...



Welcome. I'm originally from Seattle. But Tulsa does grow on you. I love this city. Working for EMSA helps, haha


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, it'll all be OK. AMR is like the Borg to PPI's Romulans.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2013)

1979nd said:


> Looks like I posted my last reply to soon.
> THANK YOU ROCKETMEDIC. This is the info I have been searching for.
> 
> oh and i think I have 2 more post b4 I can PM you. I'll work on that and I'll use you for reference. cheers



Originally Posted by Rocketmedic40  View Post
1979 and future readers;

EMSA (the Emergency Medical Services Authority of Oklahoma City/Tulsa), is, at its core, a third-service EMS agency. EMSA is technically a nonprofit corporation that is overseen by a board of directors and survives with a water-bill subscription program called TotalCare and billing for services. EMSA covers something like 3 million people at any one time between Tulsa and Oklahoma City and is the primary 911 response agency for all medical calls within its service area (Oklahoma County, Eastern Canadian County, parts of Cleveland County, Tulsa County and other fringe areas up there). As the EMSA is government-funded, the trucks are all relatively new (the oldest ones down here are 2008) and the equipment is top-notch, albeit lacking some cool things like LUCAS. To serve its population base, EMSA practices system-status management with a variety of shifts between its Eastern and Western (Tulsa and OKC) divisions. As an EMSA medic, you are the medical- so Californians and R/M Colorado, we do not have to wait for, care about or listen to fire medics. These are our patients. OKC and Tulsa have identical protocols (PM me, I can forward a digital copy to you).

Operationally, you are an employee of Paramedics Plus, the paramedic-staffing arm of East Texas Medical Center in Tyler, TX. As a P+ employee, you can transfer within the company to a place of greater need. EMSA does not advertise this affiliation, but it's not denied either- most people assume we are government employees. Paramedics Plus and EMSA have a fairly close relationship. Tulsa has been a Paramedics Plus stronghold for nearly twenty years, OKC was acquired from AMR in the early 2000s. Functionally, this means that you can work on either end of the turnpike with no transition needed. 

Our pay is about area-average, maybe area-average plus. As a Step 2 paramedic, I make $15.36/hour on a 48-hour schedule. Tulsa medics make more, but are on a sweet 42-hour rotating 3/4 schedule that keeps them at the same annual rates (a 15% raise across the board there). Western Division is unionized, Eastern is not. Western is currently still on a 48-hour 4-on 3-off schedule, but is negotiating with the union to implement the rotation here. Overtime is steadily available. Functionally, you can expect to make around $40-43k/year here. We also have bonuses for critical-need OT shifts, which means that some of your overtime could potentially be $30 or $40/hour. 

American Medical Response and Paramedics Plus are in a bidding war for EMSA, with no clear winner to be announced until October. There is also a city buyout option a la MAST or REMSA. Field employees are safe. 

What's it like to work for EMSA (in all honesty)? That's a great question. I left EMSA several weeks ago and came running back (just waiting on my drug test results to come back in so I can hop on a truck and go out), did a lot of self-inspection and growing up and gained a little outside perspective.

EMSA is a system moreso than a lot of other places and relies upon relatively strict assignments and structures to ensure smooth function and appropriate patient care. As a paramedic, you will tech everything in the EMSA system, your partner (although important) is primarily a driver. Dual-medic trucks do exist and are pleasant, but plan on attending every patient. We do a lot of post moves every night and average between 6 and 10 calls/night per crew in the Western Division, 90% 911. We do some IFT, primarily ER to ER, but that's rare. On most occasions, the system is able to send help if needed- so your thirty-patient calls are not rural nightmares, but ten or so ambulances will arrive rapidly. Medically, we are fairly aggressive and progressive in some areas, nearly retro in others. A few months ago, as a brand-new full-time medic, I got butthurt that I was being looked at for providing what I thought was appropriate care. In hindsight, I should have exercised more discretion in use of pain meds (that's not to say I was wrong, but I was probably a little overzealous). We are often accused of being protocol-driven, with some justification- we literally have a protocol for almost everything, including some things that you can realistically expect to see once or so a year. That accusation is actually the inverse of what I thought- my week at REACT showed me that we, as paramedics, are far more trusted in the EMSA system than we were in the REACT model in terms of actual patient care. EMSA's ideal is to make good medical care a matter of drill reinforced by thought, whereas other services tend to try and model thought into drill. I think both are valid approaches when the paramedic can remember both are needed. As opposed to a smaller service, we can actually stay on-scene and help patients when appropriate. I knew REACT wasn't for me when we did a diabetic wakeup in the truck 'because we can't take the time to wait on-scene with her, so we transport". At EMSA, we can be paramedics, not AEMT+.

Our service area and customer base is pretty diverse. OKC has a knife and gun club, every ethnicity (I ran a Cambodian patient a few months back), and plenty of hospitals, treatment options, crime and slums literally next to mansions. It is nothing like the nearly 100% homogenous groups I grew up with in California (out in the desert). 

EMSA's medical director, Dr. Goodloe, does a lot of research and likes to publish, which means that we have a pretty wide scope of effective practice and a reasonable amount of freedom. BiPAP on trucks, mag sulfate for asthma, tourniquets, TXA...we are pretty high-speed in some areas, far moreso than the general area. Considering that one of my REACT co-workers told me that "tourniquets guarantee amputation" and wholeheartedly believed it, I'd rather live in EMSA's area should I need EMS. As far as pain management goes, it's pretty conservative, but I have learned to adjust my practice for that. We do not currently have true RSI, but we can facilitate intubations with etomidate and versed. We are also a fairly progressive service in that we don't crucify you for using supraglottics like the King LT, aids like bougies or even making small mistakes. The grass is definitely greener in the Oklahoma region at EMSA than other places IMO. EMSA may be the Borg, but better the Borg than some crappy Firefly rejects. Oklahoma (and everywhere else, I presume) is cursed with an abundance of pro-volunteer, Ricky Rescue, Hillbilly EMS-type providers. EMSA is trying to change that, and does legitimately hold itself to a higher standard than other places. Look at the cots- an EMSA crew generally lugs both bags and the monitor to the patient; REACT is lucky to take the monitor and generally leaves the bag in the truck. Yes, EMSA is some harder work, but it pays off. Ever have to mega-mover someone downstairs instead of a stairchair because "we need to get done with this one fast"? Not at EMSA. 

We are a Physio LP-15/Impact 731 vent/IV pump (Tulsa)/Zoll Rescuenet/Ford F450 ambulance company. All trucks are identically-configured AEV ambulances. Broken equipment is immediately replaced.

All in all, I love being an EMSA Paramedic. The flaws in the system are the Iron Schedule and the posting- it's great to get out of the truck and relax, but we are honestly generally fairly busy. I can check out my truck, do my job and help people for eleven or twelve hours, drop it off to get restocked and deep-cleaned, and go home. I realistically expect to see 1-2 ALS patients a night. I don't have to be a firefighter's taxi service. After leaving the flock for a few days, I realized that what I thought were complaints were really just immature *****ing and that the best option I had was to return to EMSA and adapt to the company's way of doing things. I won't lie to you and claim that there isn't a game, Kool-Aid or some griping, but that's normal anywhere. I have learned that the secret to success here is to play the game with a smile on your face, lightly sip the Kool-Aid and don't worry about the little things, because it does most definitely get worse in other places. If you want to do this professionally, I am learning, that is the best advise possible no matter where you work. I don't yet know if EMSA will be a career place, but after my indiscretion in leaving, the grass is greenest locally here. It's going to take a drastically better-compensated offer to get me to move again, and that's years away.

Come on over from California, brother. It's a good place and I think you'll really like it. I know I do. Oklahoma's a bit...different, but not in a bad way. The Duck Dynasty lookalikes are not all we have, and even they have 4G, WiFi, college and such. If you're married, the job market here is pretty diverse and easy to get hired into pretty much anything. Taxes are lower, turnpikes are annoying and votes go Republican. 

PM me if you have any questions. (Also, if you're thinking about EMSA, PM me- I want recruiter bonuses lol!)

Starcare drone monitor, if you happen upon this, this drone is functional and happy!

-Bumped


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 28, 2013)

Where have you been.?


----------



## 1979nd (Nov 28, 2013)

TRSpeed, who are you asking?


----------



## Wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

1979nd said:


> TRSpeed, who are you asking?



Probably rocket. He's been MIA for a bit.


----------



## 1979nd (Nov 28, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Probably rocket. He's been MIA for a bit.



ok, cool, cool. I wasn't sure. I know I'm not known here, I didn't know if someone figured out my real identity on here. I too have been MIA at work. Injured my knee on a call and been sitting on my butt waiting for this slooow *** 3rd party claims adjuster to get me into surgery... I swear the 3rd party "case manager" is 100% the reason why ppl are out so long on disability... I had to get a second opinion after receiving Dx of a major meniscus tear from a well know orthopedic MD. the second guy Dx the same thing.... I swear, these "case managers" don't even work, they just sit on their *** making the employees suffer and wait out this loong *** process just to get the problem fixed... its been 6 weeks now since I have been able to work, I apologize, thought it may have been someone I worked with here in Tulsa. 

cheers.


----------



## Wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

1979nd said:


> ok, cool, cool. I wasn't sure. I know I'm not known here, I didn't know if someone figured out my real identity on here. I too have been MIA at work. Injured my knee on a call and been sitting on my butt waiting for this slooow *** 3rd party claims adjuster to get me into surgery... I swear the 3rd party "case manager" is 100% the reason why ppl are out so long on disability... I had to get a second opinion after receiving Dx of a major meniscus tear from a well know orthopedic MD. the second guy Dx the same thing.... I swear, these "case managers" don't even work, they just sit on their *** making the employees suffer and wait out this loong *** process just to get the problem fixed... its been 6 weeks now since I have been able to work, I apologize, thought it may have been someone I worked with here in Tulsa.
> 
> cheers.



Ouch man, that's rough. I bet you're ready to get this handled quickly and get back out there. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## 1979nd (Nov 28, 2013)

Wheel said:


> Ouch man, that's rough. I bet you're ready to get this handled quickly and get back out there. I hope you get well soon.



Yup, I am. I hate sitting on my butt. I want to work and I keep telling this CM that I know there are plenty of ppl on work disability that are 100% ok with milking this process, I am NOT. 
Anyway, good news they are eventually going to take care of this for me... bad news I just gotta wait, keep up with my protocols and do my best to stay sane. 

thanx for the good wishes.


----------



## Manonamission (Feb 3, 2014)

*EMSA in OKC*

I have an interview here this week and I'm really excited. I've worked so hard to graduate school and I passed my NREMT on my first try. Now I'm ready to start working and provide a better life for my family. I have a few questions.... 
1) Does anyone know how much EMT-B make per hour at this company
2) Is this a good company to work for?
3) Is overtime possible?
4) Any tips for the interview?

Thanks so much everyone! Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 28, 2016)

Lake Jackson blows EMSA away in every good aspect.


----------

